# Help finding a mag



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a Bernardelli model 60 .380 that I need mags for. I remember this as being a pretty good little shooter. It belonged to my father, but when I got it the mags were MIA. Anyone know where I might find one?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are a few. I think the Model 60 takes the same mags as the Model 80.

I've got a Model 80 in .380 and love it.

http://www.gun-parts.com/bernardelli/

http://www.bullseyesport.com/sunshop/index.php/action/item/id/477/

http://www.ammoclip.com/b/bernardelli_60_80.htm


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks loads!

$24 isn't bad at all from Bullseye. I hope they work, I ordered 2 of them. I was afraid the little guy would be relegated to the bottom of the safe. That would be a shame. I've used it before, years ago, and remembered it as a reliable gun.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Please let me know how those mags from Bullseye work for you. I got 2 factory mags with my Model 80 when I bought it, but I'd like to get one or 2 more - just in case! :smt023


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Will do. I should have them next week. I'm sure a trip to the range will happen very soon after that.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Please let me know how those mags from Bullseye work for you. I got 2 factory mags with my Model 80 when I bought it, but I'd like to get one or 2 more - just in case! :smt023


Bullseyes worked OK, on the second try. I made a mistake and didn't clean the gun before I tried to use it. It belonged to my dad, and I didn't expect it to be that bad. It was. I had to go home, tear it down, clean, and lube. After that, it worked fine. Before cleaning, it wouldn't feed a lick.


----------

